# Anybody use Pcsx2, Dolphin, PPSSPP emulators?



## Tom The Beast (Nov 25, 2013)

They are Ps2, Gamecube and PSP emulators that are available free on their websites, here are some of the games I have:


Monster Hunter,
Monster Hunter Freedom,
Monster Hunter Freedom Unite,
ICO,
Simpsons Hit and Run,
Dark Cloud 1 and 2, 
Resident evil remake, 2,3,4,Veronica X,
Timesplitters Future Perfect,
Tomb Raider Legend,
Need for Speed Most Wanted,

And much, much more.

Feel free to share your thoughts on these emulators and games.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

I never had much luck with PCSX2 or Dolphin. But I have both Persona 3 and Corpse Party on PPSSPP emu.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

PCSX2 is a dog and half the games don't work right or have problems.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Your PC has to be pretty beefy for PCSX2 and Dolphin to work meaning you have to have _at least_ a dual core at 3.2 Ghz and I'd recommend much higher like Quad Core and 3.4 Ghz.

I'd rather just DL the PC versions of the games I missed on PS2 and Gamecube as they don't take that much power to run as the emulators do(but only of their out of print and not on steam of course







)

But that pretty much leaves you sol for console exclusives.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, like phantom pain said, you need an absolute beast of PC to even think about running these emulators.

Sad part is, my PC is pretty good aside from my graphics card which holds me back.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

i use dolphin for gamecube


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't need an emulator for any of those because i have them all  Especially the psp since it's piss easy to hack (i have the psp go) and i'll never understand why people want to play psp games with a touch screen :/ also the compatibillity is much better (obviously).


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I recently discovered PPSSPP and it works wonderfully. Its amazing how the games can look upscaled to HD and with perks like save-states, able to fast-forward through cutscenes, etc. :clap


----------



## aburridon (Sep 20, 2013)

LilyDelia said:


> I never had much luck with PCSX2 or Dolphin. But I have both Persona 3 and Corpse Party on PPSSPP emu.


What a coincidence, I have those exact two games on PPSSPP. I usually don't try emulators on pc because my laptop starts smoking (figuratively of course).


----------



## MikeyManly (Nov 26, 2013)

I tried for awhile. I never had a controller so it was too hard for me.


----------



## theoddone (Nov 20, 2013)

I've used all of them, I played through FFX with PCSX2, and I played animal crossing a TON on dolphin.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

I played Resident Evil Code Veronica X from start to finish on PCSX2 and had a ball. Same with Stella Deus. I played Fire Emblem Path of Radiance on dolphin and it was a lot better looking than on the console. The best thing about emulators other than making a broken console irrelevant, is save states.

I haven't used any emulators on my new computer. I don't know if Xenosaga 1-3 works properly/full-speed yet.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

I help out PCSX2 in my free time.



InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yeah, like phantom pain said, you need an absolute beast of PC to even think about running these emulators.





The Phantom Pain said:


> Your PC has to be pretty beefy for PCSX2 and Dolphin to work meaning you have to have _at least_ a dual core at 3.2 Ghz and I'd recommend much higher like Quad Core and 3.4 Ghz.


I think this is some straight up misinformation. :no
You don't need a super-beefy PC rig to run PCSX2 or Dolphin.

The current recommendations are around a GeForce 650 or higher, at least 2GB of RAM, and a dual core 3.0ghz processor. 
With this, you can run the majority of PS2 games at 1080p (even higher). A gaming PC like this shouldn't cost more than $500 or $600.
Worse specs should run it fine at 720p and under.

Now if you have a gaming LAPTOP on the other hand, that's completely different. 
But that's because gaming on laptops in general is a joke.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I downloaded Dolphin for MGS remake on gamecube. They wanted $40 and I wasn't paying that much for a game made in 2002


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

epsxe back in the day. pretty sure I managed to run final fantasy 10 on my pc and I didn't even have that much of a powerful computer so it can definitely be done, it was a bit of a ballache getting everything right though,loads of setting up and tweeking etc. that's mainly what put me off playstation emulation it was very finicky.

these days I mainly use visualboy advance and caprice32.

for the gamecube I usually just pull out my console and play those games instead.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

AlexSky said:


> I help out PCSX2 in my free time.
> 
> I think this is some straight up misinformation. :no
> You don't need a super-beefy PC rig to run PCSX2 or Dolphin.
> ...


That's pretty beefy for mainstream PC users, maybe not PC gamers, but for those who use their comp for mostly surfing the web and then tried to run these emulators and you can see were they ran into issues.

The good news is you can probably get a PC that can run it lower than $500-$600, you just have to keep an eye on the specs.


----------

